

Do engineers want to 'try before they buy'(contract at a place before FT job) - hunterwalk
http://hunterwalk.com/2013/07/14/trying-out-a-new-job-before-committing/

======
bartonfink
I would be extremely hesitant to take a "contract-to-hire" offer, because that
expects me to take on all the risk of a job not working out. That said, I
wouldn't mind a 40-80 hour paid engagement, on my own schedule, as a sort of
job interview. I only wish you guys served more markets than NY and SF.

